# need a rod rack



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Any of you guys making them these days -- I need one for a bunch of offshore rods and gaffs. Please PM me if you make these or want to try. I don't have an idea of what I want or a design-- but it will be used inside and not in the garage. Thanks


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

*something like this*

this is kind of what I had in mind -- the foam on the top part inst necessary it could be a hook or another catch and the bottoms could be just routed out areas to catch eh bottom of the rod-- I don't need the cross member. I would try this myself, but I dont have the tools or the real know how to do it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I think Fishbone has done some racks, believe they were free standing but adjusting would/should be easy to mount on the wall.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes Sir i believe Fishbone acn certainly help you out..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Yep...Fishbone is the man for ya...This is for inshore rods but no big problem to make a bigger one...Portability is the key..for when yore Wife gets sick and tired of lookin' at it in the living room..


----------

